# Opteron 180 Haveing Issues at Stock Speed on Water Cooling.



## curt (Sep 21, 2007)

ok i just got this opteron 180 an it seams to be a fugged cpu or sumthin cus its crashen at stock in the same mobo an setup my 4000+ 2.4gh was running 3.1gh

i dident evin move my board just took out the 4000+ an put in the opteron 180 an tred to oc got to 2.6 an the bios wont boot so im like ouch ill run it at stock for now an it crashes lol

so like WTF its brand new cpu an its crashing at 28-32c it evin seams slow at times id allmost swear mt 4000+ at 3.1gh was faster [in windows an games ]mind u the opteron is at stock for now cus of cores if i oc it just crashes more

but i have a feeling iv done some thing but i have no idea what 

so im running nforce3 250 epox board an like never crashes till now or when i tryed to run 3.4gh with my 4000+ lol

any ideas do i need bios up date maybe im not shure never had a dule core before


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2007)

yes you may in fact need a bios update for dual cores


Have you gone to bios and told it to reset defaults or manually flashed the CMOS?


----------



## curt (Sep 21, 2007)

*curt here*

ok i duno y i dident think of that but shouldent matter i dont think it is running 2.4gh the stock speed

but i will blank the bios an see if it works 

as for the bios i think i have the newest one but i will cheak

i did grab a dule core driver from amd duno if its the rite one

i dont think its a driver thow its haveing to many general ishews to be just a soft ware problem other then bios


----------



## curt (Sep 21, 2007)

*yeah*

ok blanked the bios did dick all 

tryed to cook the cpu bumped the v core up a few notches and it hit 2.9gh in the bios so im like hmmm

has any one run into this prob before i dont mind feeding it lotsa juice 

it did 2.9 in the bios with 1.580v

an was crashing at stock speed 2.4gh @ 1.360v just odd to be crashing at stock


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2007)

So you are saying that in bios it clocks stable but when windows loads you get instability?

Is it possibly the HAL setup? I've heard that will sometimes cause issues if not repaired!


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2007)

Are you sure that all of your settings are right?  All options off that should be off?  Multi's set correctly, HTT, mem-divider?


----------



## curt (Sep 21, 2007)

no i jacked the cpu volts an it stableized at stock speed but y would it crash at stock speed

im just trying to run stock rite now ill oc later when i rip the cap off if i dont rma this cpu

200fsb as stock 

1000fsb htt as stock 

an so on

most cpus can oc a lil bit on stock volts 

but this one cant evin run stock on stock volts its totale unstable 32c to 35c both cores seam cool enuf but it still crashes in the bios an in windows if it makes it 

i evin tryed takeing the opteron out ov the system an putting it back in maby a lose pin nota same thing

from what the bios says the cpu core volts ar rite it says 1.380 on auto an stock for this cpu is 1.350v im pritty shure then i give it 1.550v an it seams to run fine so im lost


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't thing your memory timings are correct
or something like that...


----------



## curt (Sep 21, 2007)

but if it was memory then how would adding power to the cpu help

an this is kinda funny but ever since i kicked it with 1.5v it seams to be ok 

my ram timmings ar as tight as i allways run an with the 4000+ the ram was running 260mh ddr1 so ddr580 an ther doing ddr400 rite now so i knew it wasent my ram i thout maby the ht link but it was at stock to ill cheak it now i think i left it @ 4x so 800mh yeah it is 

well thanks any way guys but it seams to be the cpu volts or cpu.s volts 

now at 2.8gh in windows useing 1.5v evin


----------



## curt (Sep 21, 2007)

i find the new game DIRT a very good stability tester [allso what i call a easy game to crash]

just puts alota stress on the comp so im guna see how it does at 2.8 core temps ar 33c an 33c at idel [my seprit cpu probe seas 27c] but that the eage of the copper cpu cap

an as i was saying after the first kick of 1.55v its bin ok evin at stock speed an power now 

maby i had to break it in i have no clue but power seamed to fix it


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2007)

Those volts are up there!  My 170 runs at 3.0ghz with 1.4 v's!  What kind of temps are you getting?  Try speedfan.


----------



## curt (Sep 21, 2007)

im feeling a lil better now it can do 2.8 stably with 1.55v but ill run it stock till i take the cap off get much better contact

i allmost have a feeling it needs more power cus this board wasint rilly made for dule core 
an your kinda splitting the power betwean 2 cpu.s
[i know both cores ar 1.350v but it has to atleast share amps from this rail made for 1 cpu 

cus it does not say dule core on my mobo box at all desint evin say this board suports dule core on the web site it says my board suports amd64 up to 4000+ an fx that it  lol so im betting that my prob rite there 

seams to be running just fine now thow with a lil extra power

an it does say 2 cores in the bios an in windows so i think im all good now


----------



## curt (Sep 21, 2007)

*ahhh hhaa*

i got it thanks man if i had never cheaked the load temps i wouldent have found it 

wile running 2.8gh my cpu core went from 31c to 55 in a split seckoned  i was like holy shit 

and the cpu cap temp was maby 34c 

evin at stock now that if doen some testing it sits at 30c nice an happy then i do a bench instant 45c on the core yeat the cpu cap isint evin warm

i know my block is conecting great cus i took it off as i sead before an it had a vary nice evin contact area on the cap 

so the cap has to go for shure im sertin thats what it is now cus when it crashed earlyer my room temp was 28c its now 21c so thats y it crashed

an just for refernce my 4000+ could only jump 2c-3c core temp @3.1gh no cap on cpu water block was direct to core starting a game or bench an it was a slow jump to not like bang then it took as long as it takes to heat 10L of water wich takes a wile an i would never evin see 40c load temps like 38c max an around 24c max for water evin with 26c room temp [45-50c core temp if i forget my water fan lol water hit like 38c] 

if allso forgot to turn on my water pump a few times good thing is the block an cpu get to about 45-55c an the system would crash an shut off just the way it crashed it would turn off
this was on the 4000+ wich will be replaceing my good old still recored holdin for socket 462 class xp3000+ 2768mh rec [it crashed at 25c running 2768 so i had to keep under 23] or try to lol thats when i built my chiller unit


----------



## curt (Sep 21, 2007)

*ok*

i have cut the cap off my opty 180 im betting thats the prob not trying it till tomaro

i put my 4000+ single core back in an did a load temp temp test useing speed fan an running 3035mh it stayed btwean 30 an 32.5 playing dirt at idel its sitting at 29-30 thers that 2-3c jump an thats it 

so for the opty to jump from 30 to 55c somthins rong lol

let u guys know tomaro what my opty load temps ar


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 21, 2007)

Dude its completely normal for an opty 180 with 1.55v pumping into it to jump from 30c to 50c when you load it down...   

Dunno what you were doing with your 4000 but if it only jumped 3 or 4 degrees under load then you must have some bloody good cooling on there..

I think your prob is the fact that your mb isn't supposed to have X2 cpu's in it more than anything.  Does the website say anything about dual core in the bios update section???

Also 260mhz on the ram = DDR520 not 580...  

That is some good ram though, I used to have the same set.

You really shouldn't need more than 1.5volts on the cpu to get it up around 3gig...  If I were you I would invest in a new mb....  How much was the 180 anyways???


----------



## curt (Sep 21, 2007)

*hey*

i got the opty from a web site pccanada $200can not to bad since it was on tiger direct for $412can 

an yeah sorry ddr520    580 is the max stable if hit so far 

yeah did a full 2 laps in dirt with the 4000+ an my temp stayed within 3c above idel at 3035 had it on 1.55 volt to but normaly i ran 1.5evin

i do have some damn good cooling [zalman gold3 water block][10L of water] an 2 submersable pumps 1 is a foutian pump for good presher its for the cpu an i got a large fish tank pump moving my water around all the time 

allso the 15l bucket/rubber made tub with the 2 pumps in it has the front rad of a 5000btu a/c unit in it half submersed in the water

 with an industrial fan an some 3/4 foot tube that takes the hot air outside from the aircondishoner/waterchiller an when the chiller is not running the exsposed half of the a/c rad works as a cooling rad with a fan on it to hold the water at 3c below room temp room temps

i would like a bit better of a block but this one does just fine guna lap it tomaro to the zalman g3 still has the original finish on the bottem  an i get a 3c jump lol might take it down to 2


oh an just something i thout kinda odd both my 4000+ an the opty180 have the exact same die size 
i allways thout my 4000 was a half dead dule core  its 90nm  same as the opty so in theary at the same nm size the 4000 should be half the size of the opty an its not so i was like woh [an the 4000.s core was huge compared to my 3800+ venice]


----------



## curt (Sep 21, 2007)

*this is weard*

ill show a pick of the 2 cpu side by side u cant tell wich is wich they look identical

cant go new mobo for a wile just bought agp xfx 7950 512mb kickes my bfg7800gs rite in the gizer

yeah i got a agp 939 board lol ill be going pci one day i wana see wats after theas 8800.s for gamen cards[i skipped the hole fx5000 era an the 6000 era]had my good old ti4200
[so ill skip the 8000] an see whats next maby like a 9800gs or sumthin they might change the name agean who knows i herd about the 2600.s or sumthin the new one but i dont think they wer aimed at gamen


----------



## xnox202 (Sep 21, 2007)

run some 3dmarks on it when u got ur 7950 agp installed.


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2007)

Heck my Opty core on air can hit in the high 50's at 3ghz.  It can handle way more!


----------



## curt (Sep 22, 2007)

*hey*

short up date so i took the cap off an tryed it same shit the 1 core was hetting 55 an the other 35c load take the clock off agean an i notised the block wasent tuching the heat sink all the way alon the cpu so im like wtf 

any way i found out my cpu [core] is bowed a bit had to sand the middel of the core down a bit [still have more to do] but temps ar much better now load temps at 2.7gh ar 42 an 38c 

an it flopped sides since i sanded it it was the top core hitting 55c now its the bottem core hitting the 42c 

i used vareus things to test the streat ness of my core its way off on a pice of glass u can rock the chip side to side a bit an front to back [it no longer rocks but u can still see light threw in some spots [unlike the dead xp1800 i cheaked its 100% flat]

so ima keep sanding it till im happy or till it pouches 

ther no point me running it stock eather cus my 4000+ @3gh can beat this opty at stock 2.4 but not if the opty.s at 2.7 if i can get 3gh stable ill be vary happy

lmao oh yeah on my new nforce4 board i got my 4000+ to post in the bios at 3916mh wont go to windows over 3.2gh


----------



## xnox202 (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't get it, you mean getting the cap off is removing the IHS or what? Or you lapped your proc? How did you lapped your proc?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2007)

curt said:


> but if it was memory then how would adding power to the cpu help



because AMD's memory controller is in the CPU. loosen timings/raise volts, you did put a new CPU (with memory controller) in there, so old settings wont work now.

but yeah you found out its temps, odds are you just messed up the grease job.


----------



## curt (Sep 22, 2007)

*yes*

i do get u there 

yeah it is a new memory controler so im teken the ram up pice by pice as i did at forst with my 4000+

but still its pritty gay that i have to sand my cpu core to get a good heat contact

i will be emailing amd about this as my 4000+ is allso worped a lil but no where near as bad as my opty 

an ever since i sanded my opty down i havent hit 50c on eather core an im @ 2.7gh rite now [note i was only sanding the middel on the core where it needs to go down]

dosent seam to crash any where near as much eather 

so how the hell is amd makeing bent cpu.s like i sead the xp1800 i cheaked is 100% flat

so ther getting worse at makeing cpu.s? lol seams that way 

the opty is not bent just warped like it it was fabbed like that 

an u can allso see the shitty contact points under the cap of this warped opty only the middel tuches the sides of the cpu core wouldent evin break threw the heat paste

just upsets me to see this from amd [allmy barton cpu.s evin an old tbird 1gig i cheaked all 100% evin serfice]

an the opty is warped middel up so it looks like if u rilly cranked the heat sink down it would crack the cpu evinly in half or 4 pices cus it sat rite in the middel like it had a peak like a moutain


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2007)

I can't believe you are sanding a naked core!  Perhaps you found the problem that's been going on with all 180's and 185's!  I really don't see how a core could be warped?!  It's not like it's a heatsink or anything, processors are made with so much more strict guidelines.  Mabye, your Opty is so powerful that it needs to grow?  J/K.  What type of process do you use for applying thermal paste?


----------



## xnox202 (Sep 22, 2007)

Alright I need to see pics now, sanding your core..?


----------



## curt (Sep 22, 2007)

*yes*

yes i am sanding my optys core down lmao so i can at least run it 

an i just sent a email to amd about ther bent/warped core

will show picks as i need to sand it some more

im useing 800to1000grit sand pads takes for ever but dosent chew up the core

on the top of the opty u can see the cross in the middel where i bin sanding it down

[i only know its some what safe cus i tryed once before on a duron 800 sanded the righting rite off the top of the core an it still worked lol]

but the opty im only sanding till its flat enuf cool properly

i will allso try to show u guys how amd fugged the core up like how bent it is

just cheaked my old 3800+ venice its 100%evin same as the xp1800

so y is my opty an 4000+ bent slightly thats odd


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2007)

Thinking about it more, that core needs to be mirror smooth!  Perhaps you should start reading up here: How To Make Silicon Wafers!


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2007)

Deffinitely read this:
For many customer applications, the quality of a polsihed wafer is not sufficient. This is mainly due to defects generated during crystal growth in the bulk of the wafer. These defects, when they intersect the surface --or are within a few microns-- can deteriorate the performance of devices built on top. While there are continuous efforts to reduce these defects, it turns out that the best solution to this problem is to deposit an additional layer of high purity Silicon on the top of a polished wafer substrate. This has the additional advantage in that the electrical resistivity of the surface layer can be different than that of the substrate. This feature has proven to be essential in the suppression of certain electrical leakage issues occuring in CMOS Logic device processing.


----------



## xnox202 (Sep 22, 2007)

I never heard it before, sanding your core.. Lol, it doesn't kill to an extend?


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2007)

He may get leakage.


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow man...sanding down a core...now that's extreme.


----------



## curt (Sep 23, 2007)

*crazy mofo is back*

no pics as of yeat 

but i did do a crazy mofo test 

i took a duron 800 to the belt sander last night an took off quite a bit an i must pushed to hard cus its a tad rounded now but still not as bad as my opty was 

the duron fired up no problem after being sanded to the point where i couldent hold the chip it was to hot from sanding so i thout id stop lol

ok i got the digi cam taken some picks

pics we nothin speshal rilly the duron looks weard cus its now a blank core with sanding lines across it the belt sander has maby 200grip belt if that so its a lil rugh y i thout id try the duron first 

ok just cheaked an its 120grit belt on the belt sander

dont think ill be putting my opty to that 

i am guna see how far this duron goes down before it dies


----------



## curt (Sep 23, 2007)

*hey*

ok got a good pic of the duron core i know it not totaly falt but it was a test sander it still boots an oc.s to 1160mh no prob duron 800

u can see a lil bit of a couler change at the botem rite of the core i think thats where the cover ends an the real chip begines

seconed pic is my old 3800+ water sealed an slightly sanded barly thow 

ended up usen my web cam has maule foucus 

so opty pics will come soon


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm not saying this to insult anyone in this thread, just to inform anyone thinking about this...  that has to be one of the dumbest things I've seen done in these forums for as long as I've been a member (at least done with the full intention of helping your machine and not just to be malicious).  I've even lapped my nForce2 chipset and GeForce 4200 GPU but with those it wasn't sanding the bare die.  I lap all of my heatsinks, I've removed the IHS on my Opty 170, water cooled with pond pumps etc., pretty much all there is to do without going sub ambient in temps, but if you're reading this... don't do it.  Just scratching the surface of the die you'll more than likely be ok, but it's pretty much guess work as to how much sanding they can take.  Additionally, unless you polish the die very finely (almost to an impossible amount) you won't be able to get the surface as smooth as when it was produced, thus meaning you'll need to more TIM to fill in the air gaps you created with the scratches between die and the heatsink surface.  Although if your CPU die was truely uneven then yeah I could see how this would help you if you didn't render the processor unoperational.  Out of all the risky mods there are you can do to your system to make it perform above and boyond its intended use, I've always been an advocate of them if you know what you're doing.  I couldn't recommend this to anyone.


----------



## curt (Sep 23, 2007)

*hey*

i dident say ppl should eather im just trying it 

i got lots of old cpu.s so i might as well try it on a few see what kinda temps i get

an will show pic of opty the opty was done well thers no gouges like in the duron

 most ppl dont know that under that old ti4200 core top plate the metal one on the core well under that is plastick lmao then a lil lower melted in the plastic is thie core [same kinda plastick as ram chips an the outer side of the ti4200 chip]

thers so many things un know to most 

or that u just wouldent think of 

all im rilly doing is shareing my findings 

i never sead sanding a cpu core is a good idea lol

but it shure as hell fixed my opty as i sead need a lil more thow


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Sep 23, 2007)

That's cool then if you're just experimenting and playing around with surplus hardware.  I'm just trying to point out the possible downfalls especially if someone is going to do this to their main/only rig.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 23, 2007)

please will someone teach curt to spell


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 23, 2007)

If I were you I would not even touch computer hardware. You could have easily killed your cpu, or easily hurt yourself in the process. 

You should never under any circumstance sand your cpu die. 


On another note you seriously need to learn how to spell and type. Just looking at FireFox I count over 30 spelling and grammatical errors. 



curt said:


> i dident say ppl should eather im just trying it
> 
> i got lots of old cpu.s so i might as well try it on a few see what kinda temps i get
> 
> ...


----------



## curt (Sep 23, 2007)

*hey*

ok the opty is out an here ar the pics from step one will see how step 2 goes

i the first pic u can see thers still some of the cpu not evin squeezen the heat paste threw

before that hole side looked like that

just took some more pics an now i see the hole damned cpu is bent as u can clearly see 

sitting on my mp3 player

an i got a pic of the gap on the core of the opteron but if i put my bros dead xp1800 up to the same lil heat sink thers no gap at all


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 23, 2007)

can someone please try to explain to curt how retarted he is? not for sanding the core..but for using a freaking belt sander to do it


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 23, 2007)

Your cpu's pcb is bent from probable overheating. Good job...


----------



## curt (Sep 23, 2007)

*damn*

stage 2 my arm is tired an my opty is allmost perfict allmost no gap now 

dood it hit 55c once for maby a few minits lmao yeah it my fault and cores ar made like glass ar they not glass dosent bend

[an if it did then u would think the preshser from my water cooler would push it back down]

omg u actuly think im dumb enuf to take a belt sander to my opty lol

hell no i hand sanded it all the way useing like 1000grit
has more of a shine now then it did lol 

it was only the duron 800 i belt sanded cus i wanted to see how far down u could go 

but u can clearly see the cpu an core ar worped on the opteron [the duron is rounded cus of the sander yeah i exspeted that its not like i use that duron]

i not guna go there i dont need to insult ppl


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 23, 2007)

curt said:


> stage 2 my arm is tired an my opty is allmost perfict allmost no gap now
> 
> dood it hit 55c once for maby a few minits lmao yeah it my fault and cores ar made like glass ar they not glass dosent bend
> 
> but u can clearly see the cpu an core ar worped



yeah of course if freaking warped after you throw it at a belt sander


----------



## curt (Sep 23, 2007)

*well here it is*

ok i think im done i cant see any gaps now

i think i did a good job 

guna toss it in agean in a few mins

got a nice shine to the core now an its flat now yay an no it wasent me who bent it unless it was the stock heat sink that thing was tight 

but i still dont see how the core can bend[if had video cores an cpu core white hot under a blow torch an they dont warp] they get brittle thats it u try an bend it breaks like glass


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 24, 2007)

curt said:


> ok i think im done i cant see any gaps now
> 
> i think i did a good job
> 
> ...



How are temps and how's it overclock?  Oh and does it work?


----------



## curt (Sep 24, 2007)

*hey*

yep shes running just fine temps dident go down alot 

im not happy with it but ill run it as is for now 

till i put to gether a flat laping/sanding setup normaly i can do lapping by hand an its fine 

but trying to take this warp off the top isint easy cus it tryes to rock as u sand it getting the corners

before at stock evin on open core temp wer hitting [55c]core1 [42c]core2 2400mh  

heat floped cores after the first sanding

sanding step 1 stock                                             [42c]core1  [48c]core2

rite now im running 2747mh not bad an temps ar [load] [38c]core1 [42c]core2

once i get the flat sand center going i allso plan to put some tape on 2 side of the cpu core

takes 2-3 strips of elc tape stops the cpu from rocking so much an should go down as the cpu does 

ima get it flat if i kill it oh well might get a 170 to replace it if i do seams to be better luck with thows 

wont be to long before i get that setup for sanding going an if i can actuly get it flat

like i did get it alot better like i was saying i dident see any gaps but once i put my cooler on agean it sits to one side of the core[an its bang on in the middel on my 4000+ so its not the cooler]

any way if i do get it flat to where my water block sits proper 

ill do up my 4000+ to cus its warped to but only slightly still cools great but i bet it could be better [i just going by all the socket A an 370 cpu.s i used none ever had a prob pushing the extra heat paste outa the way ] an both my opty an 4000+ have this prob

an posably my brothers resintly ordered x2 4200 all i gota do to cheak is look at the temps an see if the cpu pcb is bent like mine if it is i say we rma that one an see what the one we get back look like [cus hes got a good cooler an ram but cant evin keep 2.4gh stable 2.2 stock ] 
dident actuly cheak both core temps yeat


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 24, 2007)

i don't think with any amount of lapping or cooling your going to get both of your cores to run the same temp as someone previously stated they cannot make a 100% perfect chip there will all ways be differences to support this explain how this could be possible  hotter under load cooler idle by 10 or more degrees it varies up and down in the amount of difference in temp i just took the screens to prove my point 
load temp after 15 min, idle after 30 min











secondly  i dont think the upper part of the core has enough thermal resistance to make a diff on temp but i will bet that the thinner you make it the faster the chip is going to burn up


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 24, 2007)

curt said:


> yep shes running just fine temps dident go down alot
> 
> im not happy with it but ill run it as is for now
> 
> ...



What are you using to load the cores?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 24, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> yeah of course if freaking warped after you throw it at a belt sander


The opty is warped. The opty did not go on the belt sander. 

His 800MHz duron went on the belt sander as an experiment.

Still, I think the risks involved with sanding your core aren't worth the dividends. I, also, couldn't recommend this to anyone, unless they're prepared to possibly nuke their cpu.

But kudos to curt for having balls of steel. lol.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 24, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> What are you using to load the cores?




i would recommend orthos i get higher temps on with that then any other program i have tried


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 24, 2007)

Please try to remain polite AthlonX2.


----------



## curt (Sep 25, 2007)

*hey*

i bin useing dirt lately for load temps 

i havent doen any more sanding yeat but i will

its running good so far leavin it at 2.7gh load temp stays under 45 so its safe for now 

but as i was saying i know still half the cpu is being cooled by heat paste only cus its still not tuchen rite

i did get to do a true power test of dule core last night 

i thout oh shit i havent tryed black an white 2 with my dule core

so before it would run fine till i got about 1600 to 2000 viligers 

an last night i hit 6550 viligers an it stated choppin i was like wow 

i tryed my hl2 e1 war scean but its still crashes i think its over loading my video memory lol

says like render divice full 

its a scean with 5 difernt bots bout 50 per pile an once u un freez it they all fight echuther for maby 5 seconds then the game crashes ever time difernt spots but about the same time delay i get the same thing on some unreal 2 war sceans i did thows crash the hole system thow

ill i gota say about the next pic is i wana meet the guy who thout of this lol

that is solder on the cpu core [mobile p4 3.06gh]had the same prob with a [p4 2.8gh]

before an after pic [i need practice for my opty ]

i guess the solder would give pritty good heat contact


----------



## AsRock (Sep 25, 2007)

curt said:


> i bin useing dirt lately for load temps
> 
> i havent doen any more sanding yeat but i will
> 
> ...



you could just send these CPU's to me at least there be out of hands they should not be in.
  And would be use correctly.


----------



## curt (Sep 25, 2007)

*lol*

yeah ill do that

lol the p4 mobial is dead any yeah it was a free bee any way 

i have only killed 2 now i duno how i fryed the p4 it died wile the cap was on no clue how just stoped booting then smoke came from under the cap this was just before i cut the cap off   the p4 was only over clocked by 200mh 3060stock was at 3216mh when it cooked

with load temps of like 34c an as u can see in the pic.s no burn marks what so ever but it was smokin cus the board still works gota 2.8p4 at 3.6 40c idel [load] 48c damn hot prescots in there extra one i had 

 the other 

was one i cooked on perpose kinda i was rilly pushing this celiron 1 gig stock volts 1.7 

it was doing 1.5gh on 2.3v usinging my chiller unit for cooling had frost on the cpu block lol tryed 3.3 an poof cpu cooked but same as now ther was nothin to see just dead 

i only do that to cpu.s i dont care about or that may have ishews all ready 

as far as the optron goes i shoulda sent it back

 but i could care fully glue the cap back on its evin still got the stock paste on it still

an the stock heat sink that came with the opty is cooling my 3gh 4000+ nicely better then i thout it would only gets 35-40c loads 

i evin thout about just buying anuther cpu 

i have a feeling thow that if i can get this opty cooling propper/flat it will do 3gh iv had it at 2.9gh but that 1 core that ant tuchen rite gets to hot


----------



## curt (Sep 28, 2007)

*ok now im done*

ok the opty is finished 

ended up putting my 4000+ back agean for 2 days wile i carefuly sanded the opty

the opteron its now running 2.8gh wich seams to be max [sucks nuts]

the temps went down some more now both cores run within 3c of echuther 

i duno y im hitting this 2.8gh wall thow unless this opty has bin garbeg from the start

then agean i bin notising alot of dule cores dont o.c that well no suprise there

allthow if heared the opty 170 can do 3gh so wtf my temps dont evin hit 40c load now an i still cant break 2.8 [feels like im running that pos venice 3800+ agean]

i could try an get a nuther 180 or get a 170 im not shure but im not rilly happy with a 2.8gh max 

lol cant evin return my opty cus it runs just fine so what would i tell them [runs to hot maby not shure]

id be happy with 3gh if i can find a dule core that can dole thows speeds 

might be hard thow since the am2 6000+ i oced the other day could only push out 300 extra mh pritty sad id say 

an same thing with my lil brothers x2 4200+ like 250mh oc an it takes a crap

i hit 3gh with my 4000+ no prob 

so y can the opty 170.s do 3gh an mine cant? thers the same core just lower stock speed far as i know


----------



## curt (Sep 28, 2007)

*aww*

i just read a thread saying some guys did some tests an the opty 165 over clocked higher then  the opty 180 [they only got the 180 to 2.6 an wasent stable in prime] it was alergic to over clocking lol wata jip errrrr [so rma.ing this 180 will probly doo nothing for me from what im reading im lucky to of hit 2.8]

allthow i do consider that this 180 couldent evin run stock stable when i got it [an its doing 2.9 now with both cores still 3c apart] an i was getting  like 38c core 1 an 55c core 2 before at load

ok so 4c now im getting 34c core 1 an 38c core 2[my probe sead 23c idel 28c at load] at load @2.9gh then crashed lol  

get this thow i put a external temp probe rite next to the hot half of my opty core an i get 26c? lol sorry 23c at idel [this prob is 1mm away from the cpu core if that] an speed fans telling me 31c

if had the same prob on my 7800gs video an it was only about 3c off from the cors 50c load temps 

so is speed fan lieing to me [i have had this on intel cpu.s above 2.5gh alot] [the intel will say 48c in the bios an i get 38c or so on my probe] yeat on my xp3000+ the core temp was bang on with the mother board one

an evin thow i gets temps ov like 10c on my prob it still goes up as it sould when the cpu is put on load[allmost instant change only 1 to 2c but its reading it 

get fugged agean like i did with the 3800 venice wich maxes at 2.8 stable 

so i guess im buying a nuther opty lmao [put the 180 in my server @ 2.6 or so]

so its guna be the 170 or 175  

so note to all lol the opty 180.s dont o.c all that well

well from all the reading iv doen its seams like 

the 165 170 an 175.s ar good ocers most of them [an the 180.s an 185.s] arnt 

so im guna buy a 175 ther only like 170 can [guna make shure its not bent like this 180 lol]

allthow this 180 is nice an flat now an cooling good now

2.9gh as u can see but i have to use 1.650v to keep it wich is high i know 

[thats y im guna grab a 175 read about some guys hitting 2.8-3gh on like 1.470v]

an since im buying the 170 i disided y not kick this 180 where it hurts an see how it goes 

my mother board will let me push 1.750v if i want to

2.8 is the max i wana push this 180 takes to much power at 2.9

so wont be to long an ill have 2 dule cores lol


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 28, 2007)

1 Retype your posts, and not in 4 year old english.
2 You will never half all cores at the exact same temp, not all cores produce the same heat or use the same voltage.
3 Your motherboard is probably holding you back, try dropping the multi and seeing if you can run a higher bus.
4 Don't waste your money on another opty for 939, sell your opty's and buy a c2d if you really want faster performance. (this is coming from a 939 opty owner, oh the shame)


----------



## curt (Sep 28, 2007)

*eww*

no thanks ill stick will amd i dun care how much faster intel says they ar i still dont like intel never have

an my damed board just died so if i can find a nuther board fuck it im guna lose to much money going am2 an i dont wana any way 

lol i was trying to see how good 4gb ram worked well it dosent lol not on my board shoed 4 gb then crashes so i was like meh w/e took out the extra 2gb 

an that was it my board wont post or evin try its got a diognostic led on the board it dosent evin change once just come on seas FF an that it [try an be nice to a comp an that what u get]


----------



## curt (Feb 9, 2008)

well they tell me it cant be doen an agean i have the pic.s to prove them rong

this here is the opty 180 after alot more sanding note the temps an speed

ok Batou1986 sead ther will allways be a temp difernce [the way i see it if the cores ar truly the same an u get a good center on the heat sink the temps should be pritty damn close ]

so theres the temps idel an load [its not on water cooling any more thats y the 45c load!]


----------



## curt (May 14, 2008)

so is any one havine this bent problem with am2 cores?

i dont have a am2 yeat but all 4 of my 939 cpu.s ar bent

i have 4 intel p4.s as well wich ar all perfitly flat [core an chip]


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2008)

Try to find a Bios update for Dual Core CPUs, as that NF3 Mobo is fairly old, there should be a bios update for it.
http://www.epox.com/USA/product.asp?id=EP-9NDA3I

i assume that is your specific motherboard.



curt said:


> ok i just got this opteron 180 an it seams to be a fugged cpu or sumthin cus its crashen at stock in the same mobo an setup my 4000+ 2.4gh was running 3.1gh
> 
> i dident evin move my board just took out the 4000+ an put in the opteron 180 an tred to oc got to 2.6 an the bios wont boot so im like ouch ill run it at stock for now an it crashes lol
> 
> ...


----------



## keitel66 (Jun 28, 2008)

curt said:


> i got the opty from a web site pccanada $200can not to bad since it was on tiger direct for $412can



That's probably your problem right there. Was it brand new, in the box? or OEM? Did the box look like it was opened when you got it?

It's possible they stuck a used, RMA'd, or refurbished CPU in your box. Why else would it be half price? This is why I shop at newegg; after I got screwed about 4 years ago by some two-bit mom n pop operation on the West Coast - I ended up being out $300 on RAM sticks I couldn't even use.




Mussels said:


> because AMD's memory controller is in the CPU. loosen timings/raise volts, you did put a new CPU (with memory controller) in there, so old settings wont work now.
> 
> but yeah you found out its temps, odds are you just messed up the grease job.



yeah that's possible, too.





Batou1986 said:


> the thinner you make it the faster the chip is going to burn up



Also possible. If you consider that the top plane of the die he's sanding may be required to be a certain distance from the actual core itself in order to maintain safe temperatures at rated voltages and clock speeds, then it would very well be a detriment to sand it down.

However, what about the decreasing proximity of the cooling unit's surface to the actual top surface of the core? And since the die itself isn't as large, wouldn't there be less heat for the cooling unit to dissipate?




Wile E said:


> The opty is warped. The opty did not go on the belt sander.
> 
> His 800MHz duron went on the belt sander as an experiment.
> 
> ...



idk. didn't he say he reduced his core temps by like 17 degrees? or was the 55c load temp @ 3000mh?


----------

